# face arrière pour Iphone 4



## iMydna (28 Avril 2011)

Salut tout le monde !!! 
Je voulais savoir si quelqu'un avait des bonnes adresses sur Ebay, pour acheté des faces arrières d'Iphone 4 en verre si possible, où sinon en plastique, mais avec le chassis.
Je ne cherche pas une coque de protection, mais bien des faces arrières de couleurs, à des prix raisonnable, 10-15 ! Car j'en ai trouvé quelques unes qui me plaise bien, couleur rayé,striyé,métallisé bleu,violet,rouge et j'en passe :love: Mais je ne les trouves pas sur des sites français, donc si jamais quelqu'un avait une bonne adresse,  Ebay compris merci de me la partager, sa serait simpa


----------



## hugo76 (28 Avril 2011)

Hello,

j'ai changé la mienne 2 fois. Une fois depuis un site asiatique, la coque a tenue 2 semaines... et avec 
http://www.ultra-store.com/ 
là par contre entière satisfaction, sur la commande, la qualité de la coque....

a+


----------



## iMydna (28 Avril 2011)

Ok je te remercie, je cherchais un peu moins chèr mais bon, si c'est le prix pour en avoir une de qualité =)
Je te remercie!


----------



## philou17 (13 Octobre 2011)

29 en apple store echange sur place


----------



## fbrcrsi (18 Octobre 2011)

Sur ebay, un peu moins cher: http://myworld.ebay.fr/supa201/?_trksid=p4340.l2559
J'en ai une de chez eux depuis juin sur mon iphone 4 (alu brossé) et elle est comme au premier jour.


----------



## arbaot (18 Octobre 2011)

si tu n'est pas pressé (les temps d'expéditions sont parfois long)
dealextreme.com

jamais eu de souci avec eux
un article arrivé cassé as été réexpédié sans discussion

pour moi alu brossé aussi, la sérigraphie s'abime avec le temps 

éventuellement prévoir le tournevis pentalobe...


----------

